

Ask HN : Music for boosting brain function, fake or real? - vizard

I came across a site called http://getimusic.com which claims to be selling music designed to boost concentration, memory etc. Claims to be designed by PhDs. Fake or real?<p>On a more general note, many music CDs on the market claim either to be relaxing or boosting brain function. Are there any scientific studies that prove/disprove their claims?
======
JayNeely
Are you sure you linked to the right site? <http://GetMusic.com> seems to be a
generic ringtone-purchase site. I don't see anything about music designed to
boost concentration or memory.

~~~
vizard
oh thanks for notifying. fixed to <http://getimusic.com> (forgot the "i" in
the middle before).

